# Working with acrylic for fish tank build



## robrich342 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,

I'm thinking of buying a router and table for finishing the edges of a acrylic fish tank I'm planning on building.

I'm buying the acrylic cut to size but I will need to prep the edges and make sure its square. 

Any suggestions would helpful.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

So, you are trying to build a fish tank out of acrylic and you want to know how to flush the edges for a good fit. Is this correct? And you are looking for suggestions on what sort of router and router table to buy - right?

I suspect acrylic is a little bit brittle, so you will likely want to run a router at high speed with a slow travel. I doubt it will take a hoss of a router to do what you need, so you should look in the 1 3/4 to 2HP range. Your table will need independent fences so that the outfeed can be set to support a jointed edge.

This is what I believe. What do the rest of y'all think?


----------



## robrich342 (Mar 16, 2011)

yes that is correct. 

Can you give me some opinions of what table to purchase and is there a brand of router that I should stay away from. 

Thanks


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Are you saying you want to use the router and table as a jointer and square the edges, then glue the 90° edges together? Whoever cuts the panels for you should be able to make sure it's square, and flat sanding the edges should be more than sufficient to square up and glue together. However, if you still want to use a router or a jointer, I'd say search Craigslist, I see them cheap all the time there.

DM


----------



## robrich342 (Mar 16, 2011)

DM.

I do want to purchase a table and router to flush the edges, round coners , etc... 

What I'm asking is what is recomended. G said " Your table will need independent fences so that the outfeed can be set to support a jointed edge."

Do most agree ?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Agreed. 

I just ran a scrap of red plexi over my table to see how well it rounded..... you'll need to sand and smooth it any way you look at it..... :laughing:

Be sure your fence (the wood part) is cut square and flat and is flush against the tabletop or it won't like that either..... 

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's the scrap piece I played with. I had to sand the routed edge anyways, so I sanded the next edge on the belt sander too. 
It was easier that way than using the router..... light hand sanding and a quick polish and they're pretty much identical. Of course, the router for the jointing is still a good idea, though you'll still want to sand it a bit smoother. I'd glue some different grade sandpaper sheets to a flat board to finish them, but that's me. There are probably better ways to do it.

DM


----------



## robrich342 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks DM ! :thumbup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

NP... you ARE planning on using 100% silicone adhesive made for aquarium use, right? Po)

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I make my own tanks too, this is the latest one.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/psychedelic-fishtank-51715/

DM


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

That's an interesting approach on the tanks, DM. Looks good.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks... 

hey robrich342, be sure to post us pictures as you build this, ok?

DM


----------



## robrich342 (Mar 16, 2011)

will do !


----------

